# Goal is to find help



## Rico (Oct 26, 2004)

There is not a doubt in my mind that I need to focus on seeking out help for myself. SA and Depression is something I don't have to stuggle with on my own. If there is still hope in my life, then there's somebody out there willing to invest time and attention in me. My goal is to be more honest and frank about this very serious need for help. A mentor, a counsellor, a friend, or even my sister may have to be sufficient. Also I must be persistent and remind this person that I need help on a regular basis, rather than than only once in a while when I ask them for help. If this person is not helping me in their manner or speech, I need to be brave and honest about it, without being critical or harsh.

Yuck, I'm not good at this goal setting stuff. Maybe I should just start by cleaning up my room some more. Feedback is always welcomed, of course.


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Be careful friend, not everybody wants to hear about other people's problems or weaknesses. Most of the friends I used to hang out with would not understand, sister or a councelor seems like the best choice. Feel free to im me as well... good luck!


----------



## Rico (Oct 26, 2004)

Without even really trying I succeeded in my goal for the week, at least in part. Via an email, I wrote to my tech team supervisor (formerly my small group leader) to let him know about my scheduling preferences for the future. In the email I also asked him to please pray for me to find a mentor/counsellor or medical solution to my SA and depression issues, so long as it fits into my budget. The way he is, he might even try pulling a few strings here and there in church to help me out. Then again, this past summer he sounded pretty convinced that he could find me a mentor in the church, but he either forgot or couldn't find anybody.

Perhaps I should add 'find a new church' to my next goal.  It's starting to really bother me that I don't consider anybody in the church even a friend of mine, although almost everyone is always willing to pray for me. It feels the same as somebody saying "How are you doing?" and then continuing to walk past you. Not sure what it's going to take to get somebody to actually want to get to know me better, and dare it say it... actually plan on spending time with me one on one!


----------

